# Scratch Pants Recommendation?



## GSDElsa (Jul 22, 2009)

I want to buy by DH a pair of scratch pants for Christmas since he's embarking on his new love of becoming a helper. 

But I"m lost on what ones to get. There is a HUGE price range difference! I'm seeing them go for $179-$350 or so. 

So, I would appreciate a list of pros and cons of the different materials and brands from people who do helperwork (of if you don't do helperwork, but have heard complaining/raving from any helpers about what they have or used to have). 

Thank you!!


----------



## hunterisgreat (Jan 30, 2011)

I have bende pants. Love them. Lightweight and breathes well. Nylon isn't as tough as leather, but stands up great to normal wear ad tear. Neither will stop a bite. They prevent scratches just fine. Looks like this:

** photo removed by Admin. Please resize to no more than 600X800 and repost**


----------



## Smithie86 (Jan 9, 2001)

Partial to Bende as well. Gabor helped develop and test them 

That is what he uses.


----------



## KJenkins (Aug 29, 2005)

Schweikert Aero for me.


----------



## crackem (Mar 29, 2006)

I have a pair that look like the Bende, i assume they're made by the same place, just different names on them.

They are light, comfortable etc. Have stopped teeth from a full on bite. But IMO they hold up for ****. zippers stopped working years ago, tears everywhere, stitching gone from almost the whole thing, and a lot of the damage was done while working maybe 5 dogs a week. I've had these for 3 years and need a new pair. Many others I know have had pants 10+ years and they're in better shape than these. 

I'll be looking at the Schweikerts next time.


----------



## Smithie86 (Jan 9, 2001)

crackem,

Might be Elite K9s copy of Bende's as well.


----------



## hunterisgreat (Jan 30, 2011)

Smithie86 said:


> crackem,
> 
> Might be Elite K9s copy of Bende's as well.


Yeah I've heard lots of "had my bende's for ten years" stories


----------



## crackem (Mar 29, 2006)

They aren't Elite k-9's either, but they all look the same. Same material, just thought they were made at the same place and had different names put on them. I'll have to go and look to see what kind they are. I know i won't be wearing mine in 10 years, they'll be lucky to see next year.

Ok, I was mistaken, mine are the Bende scratch pants. and they certainly don't get "toughness" points from me.


----------



## schh3fh2 (Oct 12, 2011)

Schweikert Aero for me also... they breath and are super comfortable...no nylon for me, I can't stand sounding like a cricket when I run....


----------



## GSDElsa (Jul 22, 2009)

Thanks for the suggestions!


----------



## W.Oliver (Aug 26, 2007)

Schweikert Aero here as well.


----------



## Smithie86 (Jan 9, 2001)

hunterisgreat said:


> Yeah I've heard lots of "had my bende's for ten years" stories


 
Gabor has and uses them constantly, young dogs to National/World level dogs. Not 10 years, but he got 1 of the 1st sets of the new ones with no issue. So, has been a few years and no problem with rips, etc. Washed them with no issue as well.


----------



## hunterisgreat (Jan 30, 2011)

Smithie86 said:


> Gabor has and uses them constantly, young dogs to National/World level dogs. Not 10 years, but he got 1 of the 1st sets of the new ones with no issue. So, has been a few years and no problem with rips, etc. Washed them with no issue as well.


I machine wash and air dry mine all the time


----------



## GSDElsa (Jul 22, 2009)

Do you guys prefer the fully padded in back and front? Unpadded in back? Or padded to knees in front and back?


----------



## hunterisgreat (Jan 30, 2011)

Mine are fully padded. I'm not restricted at all.


----------



## schh3fh2 (Oct 12, 2011)

I have the no padded below the knees or in the back...I've had them and used them 3 times per week for 17 years....never had a problem...(although there is some repairing going on this year)


----------



## Tim Connell (Nov 19, 2010)

+1 on Schweikert.

I don't even know how old mine are...Definitely got some use to them...I bought them used, and well broken in. They are definitely well constructed, still got lots of years left in them..


----------



## onyx'girl (May 18, 2007)

hunterisgreat said:


> I machine wash and air dry mine all the time


I hope so! Our helper doesn't want any 'help' carrying his to his vehicle after a day of working dogs. P.U.!


----------



## hunterisgreat (Jan 30, 2011)

onyx'girl said:


> I hope so! Our helper doesn't want any 'help' carrying his to his vehicle after a day of working dogs. P.U.!


I'm not a sweaty guy either.. in the weather right now I don't even sweat at all.

Putting on the club scratch pants is... hard to stifle the vomit


----------

